# A sunrise engagement session in a canoe.



## brycejenkinson (Aug 5, 2011)

Had the pleasure of photographing an ambitious couple who took their canoe out before sunrise. I must say  paddling my own canoe solo and shooting was a challenge. But I like the results.

Bryce Jenkinson

Why can't I post pictures grrrr  they load but then an !  after the upload.......

Blog link is  http://studioido.blogspot.com/


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2011)

First frame of he and her in the canoe on Trillium Lake, with her laying out some flyline....just totally awesome man!!!  That early AM light is sweeeeeet! Good shootin, man, good shootin'.


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 5, 2011)

This could help..
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## mishele (Aug 5, 2011)

I absolutely love your vision!!! Thanks for sharing your site!!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 5, 2011)

The first one is awesome!  Beautiful colors.  Great shooting man!


----------



## brycejenkinson (Aug 5, 2011)

So to upload directly it says you have to be a subscriber to TPF as a newbie I am not sure what that means. Then I tanked at my


----------



## brycejenkinson (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Derrel,
    I am glad that you know what she is doing Fly fishing and that she is a she. I was difficult to put a feminine sexy side to this shoot because posing was limited with out falling in the water.


----------



## bigbadmike (Aug 5, 2011)

You need to put a close tag after the URL for the pics to work, in other words... [/img]

Also, lovely pictures.

Best, Mike


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## SkyBlue (Aug 6, 2011)

What a lovely engagement session! I love the concept, and shots are all amazing...
Thinking that you paddling your own canoe and getting that angles makes me smile. Good job!
Gotta check more photos on your blogspot. Cheers!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful work!


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 6, 2011)

GREAT JOB.
I admire you for taking your camera into the water


----------



## Starskream666 (Aug 6, 2011)

#2 is really annoying me, how is there a different dimension behind them that is slanted and they are standing up straight


----------



## brycejenkinson (Aug 8, 2011)

Starsk  Think a bit of camera tilt and it is a hill behind them?


----------



## tmL (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like number 3; even though there's a ton of empty space it seems to fit with the photo. Great job!


----------



## g-fi (Aug 9, 2011)

#1 is awesome!! These are great, it's wonderful to have such adventurous clients who are looking to be a little outside the box. Good job!


----------



## bennielou (Aug 12, 2011)

First shot.....WOW!


----------



## NadiaC (Aug 13, 2011)

First and third one are awesome!! <3


----------



## kwik (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice!!  Good job!  I really enjoy those shots.


----------

